# Christmas Good News



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Afternoon everyone

thought I would just add a bit of xmas cheer to let you know that my friend and her husband will have their dreams come true in January as they have finally got over every obstacle and will be adopting a brother and sister ( aged 2 and 6). 

Nice to hear a bit of good news at this time of year for a change!

S
x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Oooooooh that is just wonderfull, they must be sooo excited!!!   

Love Lou xxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Sophie

That's great news. Can't wait to be joining them next year when hopefully we will get our two aswell. What a great Xmas they will have next year.

Love
Karen x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Sophie,

That is absolutely fantastic news, they will have the most precious xmas pressie ever , send your friend all my love and big ^group^.

Love

Mel 

x x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Sophie

That is brilliant news, what a great start to the new year for them.

Karen this time next year you will have all the wonderful worries of buying your children pressies for christmas, Good luck for you next year.

Love Kim


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh Sophie!

  

How exciting!!!!!!!!!

That is really great news just before Christmas!

Love Sue
xxx


----------

